# 2.6.34-r1 -> 2.6.34-r6 : Keyboard troubles [Solved]

## aCOSwt

Hello,

I follow each x86_64 stable Gentoo-Sources since 2.6.29 and never experimented any trouble.

This time, I built the new kernel after a simple make oldconfig.

2.6.34-r1 .config and 2.6.34-r6 .config only differ about the version stamp.

Each first character I key on my usb keyboard is ignored (and not echoed).

This occurs on the login prompt on console, but as well when filling the search field of my browser under kde, the user field of the login page of this forum...

Is there some good reason why I should not have used the make oldconfig way in this specific upgrade occasion ?Last edited by aCOSwt on Sun Sep 19, 2010 9:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

After some investigations, I suspect some patch of being responsible for this bug.

This patch is said having been commited from 2.6.34-r6 and 2.6.35-r2

In order to confirm my suspiscion, I would like to build 2.6.34-r5 and 2.6.35-r1

Unfortunately, these versions do not seem any longer available in the portage tree.

From where can I download them ?

----------

## Hu

You could grab the ebuilds from the attic and put them in a local overlay.  If you suspect an upstream problem, rather than a problem with a Gentoo patch, you could also try using a kernel directly from kernel.org.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Hu wrote:*   

> ...you could also try using a kernel directly from kernel.org.

 

Thank you Hu for answering.

Do you think I can build such a kernel strait away with a .config identical to a gentoo-source one (of the same version) or should I take care and review the menuconfig in its entirety ?

----------

## aCOSwt

Bug solved from 2.6.34-r7

http://groups.google.com/group/fa.linux.kernel/browse_thread/thread/3951b596155cec64/07adef5190951e11?show_docid=07adef5190951e11

----------

